# 24" wheeled lime 10 spd.



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 12, 2018)

Just couldn't say kno to this one just too clean lime green sporting 24" wheels
Graphics seem early altho serial number under the badge would lead me too believe some wher after 68 ? Very cool nun the less


----------



## Wingslover (May 14, 2018)

Logos alone put it between arond 1978 and 1982: that's always been a great color!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 14, 2018)

Wingslover said:


> Logos alone put it between arond 1978 and 1982: that's always been a great color!!




Cool thought the logos were early , o well still a great lil bike .

Thank you 
Rafael


----------



## GTs58 (May 14, 2018)

I'm betting on a 1979, first year for those graphics. The 80 model in 24" had the FF system. The Lime color was renamed Emerald Green. Cool little ride.


----------



## Wingslover (May 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I'm betting on a 1979, first year for those graphics. The 80 model in 24" had the FF system. The Lime color was renamed Emerald Green. Cool little ride.




The FF always gave me reservations. Feeling like an old man: "I like my chainrings bolted on and my cranks in one piece". 

Yes: this little number is pretty.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 15, 2018)

Great bike just gotta find it a new home


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 16, 2018)

Wingslover said:


> Logos alone put it between arond 1978 and 1982: that's always been a great color!!





Know where I might acquire new decals ?

Thank you again 
Rafael


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2018)

@Schwinn499


----------



## Wingslover (May 18, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Know where I might acquire new decals ?
> 
> Thank you again
> Rafael




Oddly enough, i'm looking too! I've got a '79 in the stable that needs them. I may just do without (I MEAN THAT GREEN IS SO AMAZING!) but it would be cool to have them and give the buyer the choice.


----------

